# Pancake recipe using malted milk powder



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The recipe is from the KA Baker's Companion, page 3: the Simple but Perfect Pancake.

Wow. the use of malted milk powder really made a difference in the texture of the pancake, moist and chewy. I really like that recipe.


----------



## martijacobs (Jun 3, 2016)

It looks soo good, this is an incredible idea!! definitely I have to try it.


----------

